# Welche SPS für Gebäudeautomatisierung?



## Darkghost (18 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich schon etwas weiter mit der GA und SPS beschäftigt und stehe jetzt vor der Frage, welche SPS von Beckhoff wäre für die GA und meine Wünsche die passende.
Bei meiner Recherche bin ich bei dem CX2020 irgendwie hängen geblieben.

Was möchte ich mit dem Gerät/GA machen?
- Visualisierung direkt über die SPS (oder ggf. über FHME)
- Licht schalten/ Dimmen (am besten über die Universalklemme)
- Steckdosen schalten
- Jalousiensteuerung
- Markisensteuerung
- Fensterkontakte (Reed-Kontakte) (ggf. über 1-wire)
- Präsenzmelder/Bewegungsmelder
- Temperaturmessung (ggf. über 1-wire)
- Modbus Unterstützung
-  EtherCAT Unterstützung
- Gebäudeautomatisierung soll auf 2 Etagen aufgeteilt werden
- Ausreichend Performance für Erweiterungen

Eine weitere Frage, die aufgekommen ist, worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen:
TwinCAT 3    
TwinCAT-2-PLC-Runtime
TwinCAT-2-NC-PTP-Runtime    
TwinCAT-2-NC-I-Runtime

Wäre super, wenn ich Feedback bzgl. meiner Auswahl bekommen könnte oder mir jemand ein "bessere" SPS für die Einsatzzwecke empfehlen kann.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lucipher (18 Juli 2014)

Hi,

für die Heimautomatisierung benötigst du keine NC Runtime, da du ja keine Achsen über die SPS steuern möchtest. Die PLC ist die benötigte Runtime.

TC3 ist der Weg zu mehr Hochsprachenprogrammierung von Steuerungen. Bei meiner CX9020 ist noch die TC2 Runtime drauf und das Ding tut hier auch seinen Dienst. Dazu habe ich 10W weniger Verlustleistung.

Wenn du auf zwei Ebenen möchtest kannst du das über eine Klemmbusverlängerungs Klemme durchführen. Da musst du aber einen Kurzen Kabelweg haben (max. 5m). Ansonsten einen weiteren Controller um an den Bus zu koppeln. Hier benötigst du aber einen entsprechend tiefen UV, damit du die Klemmen unterbringst. Sind ja keine REG.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## wolfi-sps (18 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben vor zwei Jahren gebaut und habe alles mit WAGO  realisiert (Heizung, Lüftung, Licht Enocen, Jalousie .......) und auf  ein Panel visualisiert.
Habe drei Stockwerke - zwei  Steuerungen/Verteilungen pro Stock für die Haustechnik, eine für die  Lüftung, Pelletskessel lese ich über Modbus aus.
Günstige im Preis - viele LIB´s - einfach gut -  programieren bis der Arzt kommt ;-)) Support von WAGO aller erste Sahne.
Bin begeister - und ausbaufähig - bin an einer Solarsteuerung dran.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## tomrey (18 Juli 2014)

Habs auch mit ner WAGO gemacht und bin restlos zufrieden.
Habe aber nur 1 SPS für alle Etagen, reicht mir völlig.
Habe keine Lüftung und die Heizungsregelung hat eh ne eigene SPS. ERR läuft über die Wago.
Gruß


----------



## Sprocky (19 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen!
Wo liegen die Gründe für ein 1-Familienhaus mehrere SPS zunehmen außer Redundanz oder Ausfallsicherheit? So "schwer" sind die Aufgaben doch im Haus nicht, dass die einzelne es nichtbschaffen sollte, oder?

;-)


----------



## Darkghost (19 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Rückmeldungen. 
Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon für Beckhoff entscheiden, weil die ne Menge an Klemmen haben und ich noch nicht weiss was ich später mal alles erweitern will.
Weiß einer wie der Support von Beckhoff ist? Wir setzen die Produkte bei uns in der Firma ein bzw. verkaufen diese für Prüfstände ein. Hab mal direkt an Beckhoff geschrieben und keine Antwort erhalten... Lieber doch Wago nehmen?
Warum habt Ihr euch für Wago entschieden?

Wie tief muss der UV am besten sein?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## gravieren (19 Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich setze eine Wago 750-880 ein.

2 x Ethernet, KEIN Aufpreis für Optionen.

Alle benötigten LIB sind kostenlos.

Wago ist im Bereich Heizung, Lüftung, Klima sehr verbreitet.

Reaktionszeit bei Wago ist sehr schnell.
Bei einem Anruf bekommt normalerweise einen Rückruf unter 4 Stunden.
(Außer Montags  ;-)   , irgendwie scheinen da vermehrt Anrufe zu sein )

Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Mail-Kontakt.
Meist bekommt man hier gleich ein kleinen Beispielprogramm mit.


Ich habe Funkheizkörker, Zentralheizung, Solaranlage die ich damit steuere.
Funkheizkörker :  Wago <-> CUNO <-> Elv FHT


Zur Qualität und Schnelligkeit bei Beckhoff kann ich nichts sagen.

P.S.:
Bei uns in der Firma werden für den HLK-Bereich ALLE neueren Einheiten mit Wago realisiert.
(Für extrem kritische SPS-Anwendungen , Sonderlösungen nehmen wir Siemens S7-300 und S7-1500)


Das Steuern und überwachen erfolgt bei uns über die Webvisu (mit Browser, IP-Adresse, Grafische Bedienung)   oder über
das Handy    ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wago.webvisu&hl=de )
Jedoch auch einige wenige Touchpanels von Wago werden verwendet.
Mit diesen wird bei uns normalerweise LOCAL bedient, jedoch ist hiermit ein Zugriff auf auf das komplette Werk möglich.
Die größte Entfernung ist bei uns ca. 600m.

WICHTIG:  Alle Standard-Kennwörter ändern.

P.S.: Die Aufgaben werden mit unterschiedlichen Controllern realisiert.
       Z.b. für eine Heizungs-Regelung Fertigung, Lager, Servicebereich . . .    werden Bereichsmäsig je 1 Controller verwendet.
       Der Hallenbereich hat etwa 4500qm.
       Es ist eine Ersatz-CPU vorhanden.
       Diese erkennt automatisch den Bereich(Eingangsbrückencodierung je Bereich)
       Diese soll dann im Störungsfall getauscht werden.
       Bisher war noch kein Ausfall der Controller/Busgeräte   
      ( nur 1 x Überspannung, wobei auch etliche Büro-PCs erneuert werden musten)


----------



## Cassandra (19 Juli 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

 Mit einer CX20xx – Steuerung liegt du bei der Haus- und Gebäudeautomatisierung schon mal ganz richtig. Das beste kann nicht gut genug sein. Wenn du mehr als 10 Stockwerke hast, würde ich nicht nur die größere CX2040 nehmen, sondern das Projekt gleich auf mehrere CPUs verteilen.  
 Wenn du im 20. Stock eine Hardware nachrüsten musst, ist es recht unangenehm, wenn in allen anderen Stockwerken deshalb das Licht ausgeht!

 Auch deine Überlegungen mit der NC- Runtime sind nicht abwegig. Wäre doch schade, wenn du solche Spielereien nicht realisieren könntest, nur weil du an der Steuerung gespart hast. Aber nimm bitte gleich die passende Version für TwinCAT 3.  

 Solltest du doch noch Bedenken wegen der Leistungsfähigkeit haben, ist es vielleicht besser du wartest noch mal etwas ab.  
*TwinCAT 4* ist schon in den Startlöchern (2022) und die neue Prozessorgeneration *i23-Octacontagon-Core-CPU* verspricht nochmals eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung. Allerdings wird auch das noch nicht ganz für ein Holodeck ausreichen.

 Letztlich muss man halt immer Kompromissbereit bleiben. 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Darkghost (20 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Werd mich mal bei Wago umschauen und denService von Beckhoff mal ansprechen.
Mal schauen ob und welche Antwort ich erhalte....



Cassandra schrieb:


> Solltest du doch noch Bedenken wegen der Leistungsfähigkeit haben, ist es vielleicht besser du wartest noch mal etwas ab.
> *TwinCAT 4* ist schon in den Startlöchern (2022) und die neue Prozessorgeneration *i23-Octacontagon-Core-CPU* verspricht nochmals eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung. Allerdings wird auch das noch nicht ganz für ein Holodeck ausreichen.
> 
> Letztlich muss man halt immer Kompromissbereit bleiben.
> ...



Ich bin auch ein Freund von Sarkasmus aber ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass Dein Betrag dann auch etwas produktives beiträgt und nicht nur meine Auswahl "nieder macht". Wenn ich mir bei meiner Auswahl sicher wäre dann hätte ich dies hier nicht zur Diskussion gestellt. Vielleicht kannst Du mir/uns ja noch mitteilen, welche SPS Du von Beckhoff für ein Haus mit 2 Etage für sinnvoll erachtest und wie tief der UV sein muss...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fraggle-m (20 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Schranktiefe von 210mm solte ausreichen, sind zwar WAGO Komponenten sollte aber bei Beckhoff genau so gehen.




Wobei ich auf jeden Fall mehr Reserve einplanen würde.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2014)

Ich werde nie verstehen, warum Wechselschalter und Kreuzschalter, nicht mehr
Zeitgemäß sind. Das jeder meint, das er seine Heizung besser Regeln kann, wie
ein Hersteller der das seit mehreren Jahrzehnte macht.


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juli 2014)

Komme von der Regeltechnik ;-))Programiere HKL Anlagen.


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das jeder meint, das er seine Heizung besser Regeln kann, wie
> ein Hersteller der das seit mehreren Jahrzehnte macht.


Man kann auch etwas 30 Jahre falsch machen . . .
http://www.zitate-online.de/literat...fahrung-heisst-gar-nichts-man-kann-seine.html

Scherz beseite: 
Seit eine Solaranlage an der Heizung hängt, klappt es nicht mehr so richtig.
Eine Nachrüstung der Heizungsteuerung fand ich uncool.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Man kann auch etwas 30 Jahre falsch machen . . .
> http://www.zitate-online.de/literat...fahrung-heisst-gar-nichts-man-kann-seine.html
> 
> Scherz beseite:
> ...



Es gibt bestimmt Gründe warum man eine SPS im Hausbau einsetzen kann,
ich behaupte bei 75% die so etwas einbauen, ist des der Spieltrieb eines
Erwachsenen der findet eine Märklin Eisenbahn ist Uncool.


----------



## GLT (20 Juli 2014)

Interessanterweise sind oft jene, die SPS, Bustechnologie u.ä. im Privathaus als Spielerei abtun, meist die Kunden, die ohne Klimaautomatik, el. FH, ZV u. andere Spielsachen im Auto nicht mehr leben könnten.

Um alle Rollläden/Jalousien rauf/runter zu bekommen, mag ich nicht täglich durchs Haus laufen, genauswenig wie nachzusehen, ob nicht jemand irgendwo das Licht vergessen hat,.... beliebig fortsetzbar.


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt Gründe warum man eine SPS im Hausbau einsetzen kann,
> ich behaupte bei 75% die so etwas einbauen, ist des der Spieltrieb eines
> Erwachsenen der findet eine Märklin Eisenbahn ist Uncool.




Bei mir:  *ACK*


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juli 2014)

GLT schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sind oft jene, die SPS, Bustechnologie u.ä. im Privathaus als Spielerei abtun, meist die Kunden, die ohne Klimaautomatik, el. FH, ZV u. andere Spielsachen im Auto nicht mehr leben könnten.
> 
> Um alle Rollläden/Jalousien rauf/runter zu bekommen, mag ich nicht täglich durchs Haus laufen, genauswenig wie nachzusehen, ob nicht jemand irgendwo das Licht vergessen hat,.... beliebig fortsetzbar.



Hallo GLT,

bin ganz Deiner Meinung - schließlich wird in Deutschland auch Industrie 4.0 gebriesen - wieso nicht Handwerk 4.0 ;-))


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen, warum Wechselschalter und Kreuzschalter, nicht mehr
> Zeitgemäß sind. Das jeder meint, das er seine Heizung besser Regeln kann, wie
> ein Hersteller der das seit mehreren Jahrzehnte macht.



Mt den Schaltern geb ich dir recht.
Bei der Heizung hab ich eine andere Meinung:

Gerade in diesem Bereich sieht man in der Praxis soviel Murks wie sonst auf keinem Gebiet.
Schuld daran sind nicht die Hersteller, sondern Handwerker, Architekten und sonstige "Experten".
Schöne Beispiele aus Bekannten- und Freundeskreis:

Aussenfühler an der unbeschatteten Südseite ... Ein Loch durch Aussenmauer des Technikraums reicht und kurze Kabelwege sind von Vorteil
Aussenfühler zwar an der schattigen Westseite, aber halt nur knapp 30cm über dem Boden. Im Winter war der Fühler halt im Schnee.
Super-Luxus-Bedienteil mit integriertem Innenfühler im sonnendruchfluteten Wohnzimmer das auch noch durch einen Schwedenofen beheizt wird.
Für den Mischer der FBH das normale Heizkörperprofil eingestellt und zudem keine Temperaturbegrenzung -> Vorlauftemperatur 50° freut Parkett und Fliesen.
Olkessel, Holzkessel und Solarthermie verbaut. Für alles eigene Regelungen mit x-Fühlern verbaut und nix passt zusammen. Ich hab dann 2 Optionskarten in die Ölkesselsteuerung gesteckt und es tut.

Wir brauchen kein Handwerk 4.0 es würde schon Handwerk 1.0 reichen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juli 2014)

fraggle-m schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Schranktiefe von 210mm solte ausreichen, sind zwar WAGO Komponenten sollte aber bei Beckhoff genau so gehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo frank,

respekt - so sollte eine Verteilung ausschauen - ich habe zwei Verteilungen gebaut, da ich nur 80cm breite habe. 
Habe allerdings Kabelkanäle.

Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juli 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mt den Schaltern geb ich dir recht.
> Bei der Heizung hab ich eine andere Meinung:
> 
> Gerade in diesem Bereich sieht man in der Praxis soviel Murks wie sonst auf keinem Gebiet.
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

hast ja recht - 4.0 schaut halt schöner aus ;-))


----------



## fraggle-m (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo,


wolfi-sps schrieb:


> respekt - so sollte eine Verteilung ausschauen


Danke!
Das ist mein EG-Verteiler und das Bild ist schon ein wenig älter, jetzt gibt es leider gar keinen Platz mehr.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Darkghost (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

danke fürs Foto. Werds mir notieren. Sieht auf jeden Fall bei Dir schön aufgeräumt aus.
Hab mich heute mal bei Wago umgeschaut und eins ist mir bei Wago noch nicht so ganz klar.
Kann ich wenn ich dem Wago 750-880 auch noch Modbus und KNX als Schnittstelle nachrüsten?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juli 2014)

fraggle-m schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke!
> Das ist mein EG-Verteiler und das Bild ist schon ein wenig älter, jetzt gibt es leider gar keinen Platz mehr.
> ...



Ja das mit der Reserve - da meinst du "ausreichend, viel Platz" und schwub nachgerüstet und da ne Idee - alle guten Vorsätze dahin ;-))
Ist mir auch so gegangen - Du hast mehrere FI eingbaut ? Steckdosen und Licht getrennt ?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Sprocky (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Vielen Dank für das Bild. So etwas hab ich auch mal als "Ideengeber" gesucht. Kannst du die Gruppen im Schaltschrank vielleicht benennen. Die Sicherungen & SPS erkenne ich noch , für den Rest fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung. Das könnte mir für den Aufbau meines Schranks helfen. 

Danke!
Helmut


----------



## fraggle-m (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo Stefan,


Darkghost schrieb:


> Kann ich wenn ich dem Wago 750-880 auch noch Modbus und KNX als Schnittstelle nachrüsten?


Der 750-880 kann von sich aus Modbus-TCP/IP und mit einer Seriellen Klemme lässt sich auch Modbus RTU und ASCII realisieren.
Für eine Anbindung an KNX (geht direkt nur TP wie bei Beckhoff) benötigst Du noch eine KNX-Klemme 753-646, damit kannst Du 256 Gruppenadressen an die WAGO anbinden.
Wenn DU KNX machen möchtest und auch noch ein wenig Zeit hast würde ich aber auf den neuen KNX-Controller warten.

Hallo Wolfgang,

ja mit Reserve meine ich ausreichend Platz und es gibt getrennte FI, aber nur für Steckdosen. Die Beleuchtung sowie die Steckdosen hinter dem Kühlschrank und dem Gefrierschrank sind ohne FI.

Hallo Helmut,

der Rest sind Klemmen, KNX-Aktorik (Dimmer), Überspannungsableiter (Rot) Typ2, und das blaue sind Finder Relais.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## wolfi-sps (22 Juli 2014)

fraggle-m schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Der 750-880 kann von sich aus Modbus-TCP/IP und mit einer Seriellen Klemme lässt sich auch Modbus RTU und ASCII realisieren.
> Für eine Anbindung an KNX (geht direkt nur TP wie bei Beckhoff) benötigst Du noch eine KNX-Klemme 753-646, damit kannst Du 256 Gruppenadressen an die WAGO anbinden.
> ...



Hallo Frank,

war mir schon klar mit der Reserve - ich meinte ja "Bei der Planung ist ausreichend Platz vorhanden und dann kommt dies und jenes noch dazu, schwub ist er weg" ;-))


----------

